

A Tale of Two Techs - Salt Lake and Las Vegas - jjacobson
http://blog.mashery.com/content/tale-two-tech-cities-api-hackday-salt-lake-city

======
phamilton
As a Computer Engineering student in the SLC area (Provo), I'm surprised that
SLC is characterized by "hardware hackers". Maybe he means embedded systems
guys, because digital and analog design jobs are much less common than
software positions around here.

------
jjacobson
"The Vegas Tech scene that I encountered revealed a burgeoning entrepreneurial
community anxious to collaborate with an openness to sharing ideas and
pursuits with others."

Damn proud to be part of this.

------
porterhaney
Having spent the last 3 years in SLC, it's amazing to see the growth that is
going on in both locations. Vegas specifically though, the momentum that
#vegastech has is like nothing else I've ever seen.

------
devinegan
Go #VegasTech!

